# Canon U.S.A. Further Strengthens And Expands Line Of Interchangeable Lens LCOS And Fixed Lens DLP Pr



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 16, 2015)

```
<p><em>Four New Models offer a range of Impressive Performance and Flexibility</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y.</strong> — The REALiS WUX6010 Pro AV LCOS Projector, introduced today by Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, combines outstanding WUXGA resolution (1920 x 1200), 6000 Lumens, compatibility with a choice of five optional Canon projection lenses, and Canon’s LCOS technology with AISYS-enhancement to help reproduce images with incredible detail and color accuracy.  Built to include all of the same features as Canon’s award-winning WUX6000 Projector, the REALiS WUX6010 Projector also features a built-in HDBaseT receiver<sup>1</sup> to help reduce complex wiring by allowing uncompressed HD video, audio and control signals to be transmitted over one single Ethernet cable. In addition to the enhancements of the WUX6010 LCOS Projector, Canon has expanded its LX-Series of high-brightness DLP Projectors with two new 5000 Lumen models, the LX-MU500 (WUXGA resolution 1920 x 1200) and LX-MW500 (WXGA resolution 1280 x 800) projectors.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“Canon’s new projectors showcase the company’s commitment to meet the needs of an expanding range of professional customers and applications,” explained Yuichi Ishizuka, president and chief operating officer, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “The advanced technology and impressive features found in our REALiS LCOS Projector models and our LX Series of high-brightness DLP Projectors address the requirements of many markets by providing superb user benefits, convenience and affordability.”</p>
<p><strong>Canon REALiS WUX6010 </strong>

The REALiS WUX6010 Projector is built with Canon’s LCOS (Liquid Crystal on Silicon) Technology with AISYS-enhancement, an advanced technology also found within all other models in the REALiS series that deliver virtually seamless images with outstanding color reproduction and low-latency playback for “life-like” display of video content. The REALiS WUX6010 Projector offers 6000 lumens of brightness, WUXGA resolution and a wide range of optional Canon projection lenses to match a variety of installation environments and applications (see chart below for complete list of optional compatible lenses).</p>
<table class="table table-bordered table table-striped">
<thead>
<tr>
<th><strong>LENS NAME</strong></th>
<th><strong>THROW RATIO</strong></th>
</tr>
</thead>
<tbody>
<tr>
<td>Ultra Wide Angle Lens RS-IL03WF</td>
<td>0.80:1</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Short Focus Zoom Lens RS-IL05WZ</td>
<td>1.00 – 1.50:1</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Standard Zoom Lens RS-IL01ST</td>
<td>1.49 – 2.24:1</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Long Focus Zoom Lens RS-IL02LZ</td>
<td>2.19 – 3.74:1</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Ultra Long Focus Zoom Lens RS-IL04UL</td>
<td>3.55 – 6.94:1</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p>For enhanced installation flexibility the REALiS WUX6010 LCOS Projector offers a Motorized Vertical/Horizontal Lens Shift (and Zoom and Focus) function which allows for easy positioning and an additional selection of advanced professional settings including Four-Point Keystone Correction and Edge Blending. To help optimize image reproduction based on the environment/application and type of content, the REALiS WUX6010 Projector also features a suite of advanced image adjustments including Six-Axis Color Adjustment, Dynamic Gamma, Memory Color Correction and Motion Blur Reduction.</p>
<p>Extensive connectivity for the REALiS WUX6010 LCOS Projector is provided via HDMI, DVI-I and other leading network interfaces. The WUX6010 Projector also features a built-in HDBaseT receiver<sup>1</sup> which allows uncompressed HD video, audio and control signals to be transmitted over one single Ethernet cable with a maximum distance of 328 feet (100m), helping to reduce complex wiring schemes used for a typical setup and helping to maximize long cable runs with minimal image quality degradation. A Picture-by-Picture feature enables two high-quality images from two digital inputs (via DVI and HDMI) to be projected simultaneously side-by-side in one letterboxed image.</p>
<p><strong>Medical Imaging REALiS WUX6010 D LCOS Projector </strong>

For those in the medical education and training fields, a separate model, the REALiS WUX6010 D, is also available with all the same features as the REALiS WUX6010 LCOS Projector, but includes a special DICOM® Simulation Mode<sup>2</sup> for displaying monochrome digital X-rays, CAT scans, and MRIs with superb grayscale gradation. This mode, which simulates the results of devices compliant with the Digital Imaging and Communications in Medicine (DICOM) Part 14 standard, offers both clear and blue base color temperature presets. To further enhance the learning experience, the WUX6010 D Projector users can employ the Picture-by-Picture feature and choose between viewing DICOM SIM monochrome images and sRGB color images side-by-side.</p>
<p><strong>Canon LX-MU500 and LX-MW500 DLP Projectors</strong>

Balancing excellent image quality and versatility, the compact LX-MU500 and LX-MW500 Projector models can be ideal for a range of markets including education, corporate and houses of worship. The LX-MU500 and LX-MW500 projectors boast 5000 Lumens and a high-contrast ratio to help ensure that images will display deep blacks with depth and dimension. Advanced optical functions including the wide throw ratios of each model (1.12-1.8:1 for the LX-MW500, and 1.07-1.71:1 for the LX-MU500), Manual Vertical Lens Shift and Corner Adjustment offer additional installation flexibility. A range of image quality adjustments including the BrilliantColorÔ system, which uses advanced color processing algorithms, and Six-Axis Color Adjust, help produce realistic rich colors with enhanced brightness.</p>
<p>The LX-MU500 and LX-MW500 Projectors feature a built-in HDBaseT receiver<sup>1</sup> and each model is equipped with two HDMI inputs, one of which is equipped with Mobile High-Definition Link (MHL) – an industry standard for mobile audio and video interfaces. This function allows users to connect a portable device such as a compatible phone or tablet to the projector without the need of a computer. Both models are also capable of displaying 3D content via a DLP-Link System, and include a built-in high-powered 10W speaker.</p>
<p>For those in the medical education and training fields, both models include a special DICOM® Simulation Mode<sup>2</sup>for displaying monochrome digital X-rays, CAT scans, and MRIs.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing, Availability and Warranty </strong>The chart below provides the suggested list prices for all four models, as well as when they are scheduled to be available through authorized Canon dealers. All four models are backed by the Canon Three-Year Projector and Lamp Limited Warranty (120 day lamp coverage), and the Company’s award-winning Professional Service & Support, which includes both a Three-Year Advanced Warranty Service Exchange Program and a Service Loaner Program.</p>
<table class="table table-bordered table table-striped">
<thead>
<tr>
<th><strong>MODEL NAME</strong></th>
<th><strong>SUGGESTED LIST PRICE</strong></th>
<th><strong>SHIPPING</strong></th>
</tr>
</thead>
<tbody>
<tr>
<td width="308">REALiS WUX6010 Pro AV LCOS Projector</td>
<td width="138">$5,499</td>
<td width="126">January 2016</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="308">REALiS WUX6010 D Pro AV LCOS Projector</td>
<td width="138">$6,149</td>
<td width="126">January 2016</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="308">LX-MU500 DLP Projector</td>
<td width="138">$2,499</td>
<td width="126">March 2016</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="308">LX-MW500 DLP Projector</td>
<td width="138">$2,129</td>
<td width="126">March 2016</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p>For more information please visit <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/" target="_self">usa.canon.com</a></p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Further Strengthens And Expands Line Of Interchangeable Lens LCOS And Fixed Lens DL*

Ummmm...yay? ???


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Further Strengthens And Expands Line Of Interchangeable Lens LCOS And Fixed Lens DL*



neuroanatomist said:


> Ummmm...yay? ???



I'll get the preorder links up for you ASAP!


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Further Strengthens And Expands Line Of Interchangeable Lens LCOS And Fixed Lens DL*



neuroanatomist said:


> Ummmm...yay? ???



That was funny because it was out of character.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Expands Line Of Interchangeable Lens Projectors*

I'm still waiting for the X Mark II Calculator Mouse. C'mon, Canon – don't get left behind by all the innovation going on out there in the calculator mouse market!


----------

